# Best beans for a flat white



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Which beans for a great flat white?


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Have a look at Rave, they have 2 blends Fudge and Fudge berry that are both designed to be used for a flat white.

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee-blends

I can't comment on them yet as i have just ordered some Fudge, but will be sure to report back. The only other thing i will say is that often stronger bean/blend can work well in a flat white as the milk can mask a lot of the bitterness but the coffee favours will punch through. Some lighter roasted beans may get lost in a Flat White as the flavours are too subtle.

I have just had a new machine delivered and it came with a kilogram of Milano beans which to me are very dark and bitter and tastes pretty awful as an espresso but i have made some great flat whites with these beans.

Another option is to find a bean with a very fruity flavour such as raspberry or blueberry. I have had the occasional flat white that has been described a little like a strawberry cheesecake due to sweetness of the fruit coming through combined with sweet milk.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Any.

Depends what tastes you like.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Any.
> 
> Depends what tastes you like.


Nutty taste , rave signature . Rich taste - rave fudge blend . Allpress , great in milk but a bit darker , taste wise .

Flat white of the year winner at the beverage average - Thalia blend more fruity with hint of acidic - j atkinsons Lancaster roaster .


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

How long is a piece of string ????


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

for me the best flat white comes from North Tea Power house blend "Deerhunter"


----------

